# Yahoo SiteBuilder Won't Open



## TibbytonX (Jun 28, 2007)

Yahoo SiteBuilder Won't Open following a registry scan and repair and removal of Microsoft Expression Engine Beta Software. I no longer have a Yahoo account, so I can't download the software. But I still have sites that are not up yet that I need to access. My old Frontpage2000 doesn't much like to deal with those files.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

I used Yahoo Sitebuilder to create a website for my office. I downloaded it free at:
http://webhosting.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php

I also downloaded it on my home computer, so I could work on it from both places, and I don't have a Yahoo account.

A friend downloaded it, to create her own site, but said she couldn't open it from the desktop icon. I looked at her comp, and found we could open by doing the following:

1. Open "My Computer"
2. Double click "C drive"
3. Double click "Program Files"
4. Double click "Yahoo Sitebuilder"
5. Double click the "Sitebuilder Executable Jar File"

You can then change the icon on the desktop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TibbytonX (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you Don,

Using my Yahoo name and ID, I was able to download the SiteBuilder software from the page reached from the link you provided, even though I no longer have a Yahoo Small Business hosting account. It loads fine from the desktop. Thank you for the information. I had been under the mistaken impression that it was only available to active hosting account members.

tibbytonx


----------



## Don Felipe (Jul 1, 2007)

You're welcome, tibbytonx. Glad to be of help.:up:

I like SiteBuilder, as it's easy for a novice like me. Just remember, that if you want to host the sites you create somewhere other than Yahoo, you have to modify the code. Otherwise, Yahoo puts a banner across each page. It's an easy fix, but you have to re-do it every time you modify a page.

Good luck.

Don Felipe



TibbytonX said:


> Thank you Don,
> 
> Using my Yahoo name and ID, I was able to download the SiteBuilder software from the page reached from the link you provided, even though I no longer have a Yahoo Small Business hosting account. It loads fine from the desktop. Thank you for the information. I had been under the mistaken impression that it was only available to active hosting account members.
> 
> tibbytonx


----------

